# Any members from Czech???



## twoscoops

Hi Guys

My wife is off visiting family in Prague at the moment and forgot to take a travel adapter with her. Does anyone know where I could order one for express delivery online from the UK???

Cheers

Tim


----------



## svended

If they use the standard two round pin or any other type of socket from the U.K. In Czech the adaptors are readily available from all airport and seaports as well as outdoor stores such as Cotswolds, Blacks, etc...

Czech use the two pin Type E socket which is compatible with all C, E and F Type sockets found all over Europe and the former Russian Federation.

Any ebayer should be able to post it out to Czech or she may be able to source one from an airport in Czech.


----------

